# Practical Flying RAF Manual 1918



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know if this one has been posted before or maybe a lot of people already have a copy of this. But for the ones that don't, I'll post the manual "Practical Flying", written by Flight commander McMinnies in 1918, it was an RAF manual for rookie pilots.


----------



## Cyrano (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cyrano (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, I found that out when I tried too google it. It's interesting indeed.


----------



## tapd140 (Dec 12, 2007)

What can you tell me about this book. I have what looks like an original copy published 1918. The outside cover however has an authors name of Robert Street. The title page doesn't mention "RAF Manual". It has an introduction by Gen. W.S. Brancker, and the intorductions is stamped with his signature. The inside cover has what I would assume is the book owners signature; Bogart Rodgers.

PS I just searched on line and this book may be signed by Bogart Rodgers. It is signed on the inside cover and the first page. 

Thank you,

Tom


----------



## Maharg (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice one Marcel thanks M8.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 15, 2007)

tapd140 said:


> What can you tell me about this book. I have what looks like an original copy published 1918. The outside cover however has an authors name of Robert Street. The title page doesn't mention "RAF Manual". It has an introduction by Gen. W.S. Brancker, and the intorductions is stamped with his signature. The inside cover has what I would assume is the book owners signature; Bogart Rodgers.
> 
> PS I just searched on line and this book may be signed by Bogart Rodgers. It is signed on the inside cover and the first page.
> 
> ...


That's interesting, so you have a version with another author? Is it really the same book?
This one has as you can see also an introduction by General Brancker, so it appears to be the same. On the title page (page 1) you can see the text:


> _By
> Flight-commander W.G.McMinnies RN_


Actually this one has been published before the creation of the RAF, so I stated wrongly that it was an handbook for the RAF as it didn't exist.


----------

